# Can you tow with a SWB Nissan Terrano 2.7 II?



## Baileysno1 (1 October 2007)

As title. A little terrano has come up locally for a great price it has a tow bar, although primarily we would use my Mums shogun as normal, just wondered if I could tow my bateson and 1 horse with the terrano? Would make it highly appealing if it could!


----------



## pottamus (1 October 2007)

Yes! I have one and it is a strong and brilliant tower! No problems at all.


----------



## Baileysno1 (1 October 2007)

Thats great news don't suppose you know the weight limits or anything?


----------



## pottamus (1 October 2007)

Not off hand but I can assure you I would not be towing with it if I thought there might be any issue! I value my horse very highly and would never risk anything happening to him. I know of 4 other riders nearby that also use them and some tow 2 horses also. 
They really are a work horse and most farmers have them round here too...so they must be good!
The main reason for being such a good tow vehicle is that they are built on a steel chassis unlike other vehicles so it is solid as a rock and makes it a very heavy vehicle...so this counter balances the trailer and horse weight easily.


----------



## Patches (1 October 2007)

The towing capacity for the SWB and LWB Terrano is the same. 2800kgs. Kerbweight for the LWB is 1875kgs, so I'd assume the SWB is ever so slightly lighter. 

I tow two horses with mine (LWB Maverick, but same as a Terrano) in an Ifor 505. Tows brilliantly (even better now the brakes on trailer work, dampener was sticking *****rolls eyes*****)

When I take Oliver (13.2) out on the back, I can't even tell he's on the back. Excellent tow cars in my opinion.


----------



## Baileysno1 (1 October 2007)

Thanks Potamuss, had a look on the tinterweb this afternoon while 'working', anyway they can tow 2800Kgs this is for the SWB and the LWB which compared to the Shogun at 3300Kgs isn't the huge difference I expected, so will comfortably tow my trailer and  2 horses, I'm pleasantly suprised, the  model we've seen seems like a bargain too will have OH's expert friend look over it this week, but looks like a bargain thanks for the advice, the car seems relatively small compare to othe 4x4s but I'd seen them towing before just wasn't sure about the SWB will let you know how we get on x


----------



## Baileysno1 (1 October 2007)

Thanks Patches you beat me to it!


----------



## Patches (1 October 2007)

Only just though, only just!

They're lovely to drive. You wait and see. Drive more like a car, than a tank (as some 4x4's feel). I don't know how big the fuel tank is (we buy white diesel in bulk on the farm so no measuring of litres when I fill up) but I just got 365 miles from full to the red line......not low enough to make the fuel light come on though.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 October 2007)

This link will give you all the weights you need to know:-
http://www.cuddles.abelgratis.net/nissan.htm#terrano05


----------

